# 1 month down



## Kymybear (Mar 16, 2010)

Good morning! I am just finishing my first 4 weeks on 50mcg of Synthroid and wanted to share my experiences so far.

I have noticed that while I still feel tired by early afternoon, it is not like before where I almost had to hold my eye lids open. After beginning the meds I actually noticed that my symptoms were more noticable. For about 2 weeks I could actually feel my thyroid all the time and my voice was very raspy by late afternoon, which never happened before my diagnosis. Now I don't feel it as much but every once in awhile my throat feels really dry and burning right behind the thyroid.

One of the best things I have noticed is prior to my diagnosis I was having lots of problems with my kidneys, these are gone now. I had kidney pain that woke me up everynight for over a year. Since about day 3 or 4 on the meds I have had no pain!!!

About a week before I was diagnosed my left shoulder started hurting and I just assumed that I had hurt it doing something. However now 5 weeks later it still hurts, even worse sometimes. When it gets really bad I just pop a couple of ibuprofen and the rest of the time I just live with it. After doing some reading I am now thinking this may be a symptom of the thyroid issue. Anyone else have a problem like this?

I lost 5 lbs the first week I was taking the meds, however the past week it has come back and I have had the most awful bloated feeling. Not sure what is causing this.

That is so far all I have noticed. I have a follow-up tomorrow with my gyno who is the one who finally found the problem and I believe she ordered a T3 test on blood after she got my results back so hopefully I can get those. I return to the endo on the 27th, where he says he will do labs and an ultersound since it was swollen.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kymybear said:


> Good morning! I am just finishing my first 4 weeks on 50mcg of Synthroid and wanted to share my experiences so far.
> 
> I have noticed that while I still feel tired by early afternoon, it is not like before where I almost had to hold my eye lids open. After beginning the meds I actually noticed that my symptoms were more noticable. For about 2 weeks I could actually feel my thyroid all the time and my voice was very raspy by late afternoon, which never happened before my diagnosis. Now I don't feel it as much but every once in awhile my throat feels really dry and burning right behind the thyroid.
> 
> ...


So good to hear from you and of your update. As you know, it takes a good 8 weeks for T4 to build up in the system and then most usually an increase is needed as per labs at the 8 week mark and it starts all over again.

Sometimes as you climb the ladder toward euthyroid (feeling good), the med will take you some annoying and painful symptoms.

It is too soon to tell about the shoulder. Myself and many others also had shoulder pain and hip pain as well. Always on one side interesting. In my case, all that has gone away and I do wish the same for you!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

This is really a wonderful update! Sounds like you are really on your way to feeling like "you" again. It will take time for it all to be completely alright, but you are doing great! Like Andros said, not sure about the shoulder thing. Might have to wait a bit and see on that one. Keep us updated and let us know the lab result and ranges on your T3 test!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Good for you! I found that I felt really good about the 6th week of 50mcg Synthroid and my dosage was increased at about 8 weeks to 75mcg. I have been on this dosage now for about 2 weeks. I am feeling even better. It does take time for some of the symptoms to go away. I also had shoulder and various joint/muscle pains that are gone now  I also have lost weight (quite a bit actually) but have had days where I felt like I gained it all back, then I wake up in the morning and peeeeeeeeeeeee for like what feels like 20 mins, LOL!, then it seems the weight is gone again. This part has me baffled. I guess our bodies and organs are adjusting to what has been missing and I relish in the victory of each symptom that has been relieved, this means our bodies are happy and getting what it needs  I am cheering you on...


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I am so glad you are feeling well! I am just starting my Synthroid treatment and I am having a hard time - were you nauseated, puffy,and flaky when you started?

I hope you continue to feel well!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I am so glad you are feeling well! I am just starting my Synthroid treatment and I am having a hard time - were you nauseated, puffy,and flaky when you started?
> 
> I hope you continue to feel well!


Hi there!
I can't say that I remember feeling those things, I felt very weak at first, that's about all. Keeping a daily journal of how you are feeling each day and your diet and activities is a very very good thing. It doesn't have to be anything special-I had a spiral notebook and every day I would write how I felt when I woke up, how I felt throughout the day, and what I ate/drank all day. It only took a few minutes everyday, but I look back to what I have written and am actually SURPRISED how badly I felt on some days (our minds sometimes forget things) compared to now  The point is, it is a great way to "gauge" how you are doing from day to day, week to week, month to month, and see what really "works" to make you feel better. The diet is included-this is important along with the meds to heal and feel better.


----------



## Kymybear (Mar 16, 2010)

Having a couple of new problems that I am not sure are related to this or not.

1) Bouts of coughing, really deep deep coughs. Like you are trying to cough something up but nothing is there so it gags you. These come with the feeling of not being able to breathe even though you can. Usually I can feel myself start weezing before this starts. Last for about 20-30 minutes. This has happened 3 times since November.

2)A lump appeared on back left side of my neck about even with my shoulder about a week ago. It was about the size of a nickle and sore for awhile, today it appears to have gone down a bit but I can still feel it under the skin. This is the same shoulder that has been hurting for awhile.

3)Today my jaw will not close. If I try to chew something it hurts right at the joint of the upper and lower jaw bones. Almost like it is out of place or there is something in the way. It is slightly puffy on that side.

My appointment to return to the endo is next Tuesday so I thought I'd check and see if anyone has had any of these, particularly the jaw one since it is the worst one right now. Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kymybear said:


> Having a couple of new problems that I am not sure are related to this or not.
> 
> 1) Bouts of coughing, really deep deep coughs. Like you are trying to cough something up but nothing is there so it gags you. These come with the feeling of not being able to breathe even though you can. Usually I can feel myself start weezing before this starts. Last for about 20-30 minutes. This has happened 3 times since November.
> 
> ...


Have you had an ultra-sound or uptake scan of your thyroid since you were diagnosed?

Did you ever have any antibodies' tests run such as what is listed below?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Your symptoms are making me think cancer of the thyroid should at the very least be ruled out.

Most commonly, thyroid cancers in the early stage produce no symptoms. As the cancer grows, a small lump or nodule can be felt in the neck. The vast majority of thyroid nodules are caused by benign conditions, but about one per cent of these lumps represent early stages of thyroid cancer. If the cancer spreads, it can cause symptoms that include:

•Problems with swallowing 
•Hoarseness 
•Enlarged lymph nodes in the neck 
•Breathing difficulty 
•Pain in the throat and/or neck

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303

What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Kymybear (Mar 16, 2010)

I have not any scans done yet, he is doing them when I go in next Tuesday. He also going to do more labs at that time.

As for how that sounds, it sounds scary. LoL!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kymybear said:


> I have not any scans done yet, he is doing them when I go in next Tuesday. He also going to do more labs at that time.
> 
> As for how that sounds, it sounds scary. LoL!


I am very relieved you are getting a scan. Please do let us know and take care of yourself.


----------

